# Happy Boxing Day



## ccheese (Dec 26, 2007)

To all my friend in Canada, Australia, the UK and New Zealand, I wish
you a happy Boxing Day !!

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks Charles.

Just finished 22minutes ago for the Eastern seaboard of Australia.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 26, 2007)

Happy Boxing Day you pomey b*stards! What a great idea! A holiday after a holiday!!  Hope you all have a great New Year!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2007)

Hey, nothing wrong with back to back public holidays...I like it...but then again i've got the rest of the week off too 

Thanks Charles!!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks charles it was a good day


----------



## Hobilar (Dec 27, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Happy Boxing Day you pomey b*stards!



OBJECTION-Offensive language.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 27, 2007)

well boxing day was yesterday......
but thats my fault for not coming on here last night....
Thanks Charles


----------



## plan_D (Dec 27, 2007)

It was yesterday, but I will take the time to say thank you and I hope everyone has a happy New Year. Especially you Njaco, you yankee snatch !


----------



## Njaco (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 27, 2007)

Happy Belated Boxing Day u guys....


----------



## magnocain (Dec 28, 2007)

Forgive me for my ignorance, but what does Boxing Day celebrate? Does it honor all of the people who died durring boxing maches over places in return lines?


----------



## ccheese (Dec 28, 2007)

magnocain said:


> Forgive me for my ignorance, but what does Boxing Day celebrate? Does it honor all of the people who died durring boxing maches over places in return lines?




Boxing Day is the day after Christmas, a public holiday in most countries in The Commonwealth. It originated as a day for giving gifts to employees and poor people. It has sporting traditions, especially fox hunting and the famous boxing day round in the English Premier League, and is the day when stores launch the most significant sales period in the retail cycle.

It is usually celebrated on 26 December, the day after Christmas Day, but can move to 27 December or 28 December if 26 December is a Saturday or Sunday. The movement of Boxing Day varies between countries.

The public holiday is recognised in the United Kingdom, Canada, New Zealand and Australia, as well as many other members of the Commonwealth of Nations.


Charles


----------



## Heinz (Dec 29, 2007)

It has more relevance to class system when it was more prominant. These days its just a day off that is named. Though a good amount of charity work goes on.


----------

